# just starting out, what should i use?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, i'm thinking of starting trapping muskrats and was wondering what kind of traps I should use?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

mouse traps with fishing string attached to the trap 8)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

And then if you happen to get one caught live in there you need a nerf gun with a wal-mart scope to finish it off. Right Tim?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

you read my mind 8)


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

seriously fellas, we're supposed tp help. #1 or #1 1/2 coil springs and 110 body grips are the sizes you wanna use. Popular brands are Victor, Bridger, Montomery, and Duke (because they are cheap, not the best). look back at old posts to pick up tips because there's lots of em. find the dens or lodges or find the feedmats and try your luck there. read all you can. try www.traps4kids.com, it's full of info. Good luck.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was just givin' Alec a rough time, I already talked with him about it via PMing.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Big-Al....."repeating" traps are another not mentioned. Colony & funnel traps fall into this catagory. With these, you can make multiple catches between checks.

Be sure you know the MN regulations about using these traps, as well as distance you're allowed to set from the dens.

Stoploss traps are helpful, as muskrats need to be quickly drown, or you stand the chance of losing them.

Smitty


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive also used rat traps on platforms, if your looking for a cheap easy way to catch em. i mean the regular rat traps, that look like a mouse trap on steroids. about half the price of good footholds.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> I was just givin' Alec a rough time, I already talked with him about it via PMing.


oh, i thought you were serious. :roll: ..............NOT!


----------

